# Calliper Advice Audi



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

So having just got my car back from the garage finally. I am now starting to tart it up a bit. I have now treated all windows with FlyBy30. Next, sort the rusty Callipers out!

First decision, what colour. Part of me thinks OEM silver, part of my thinks gloss black, and a minimal amount of me thinks matt black! (thus the Poll)

Next, do I spray them in-situe or do I take them off. Baring in mind I have never bled braked before and don't really fancy doing it.

Should I spray or brush paint them.

Should I put a primer on them one all the rust is wire brushed off? (surely that would need VHT primer so it does not bubble)

Should I clear coat after the top coat.

How many coats should I do.

Should I sand any of the coats to level them off?

SO MANY QUESTIONS ENLIGHTEN ME OH MASTERFUL PEOPLE!

Much Love 
Ash


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Take them off to do the job properly...hammerite smooth silver is your friend:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Silver for me:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Silver


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

silver or gloss black . matt will be a pig to keep clean


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Take them off to do the job properly...hammerite smooth silver is your friend:thumb:


Trouble with taking them off is putting them on!

Also hammerite smooth silver would that be ok with the heat of them? Do I need clearcoat?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Just mask up very well and leave them on. Rub them back as best you can and use loads of brake cleaner. I just used a high temp spray from halfords, then lacquered them. What colours your car? I like black with some yellow decals.


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Silver because it looks a lot more OEM. Can you lacquer ontop of Hammerite?


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> Just mask up very well and leave them on. Rub them back as best you can and use loads of brake cleaner. I just used a high temp spray from halfords, then lacquered them. What colours your car? I like black with some yellow decals.


I have the quartz grey Audi, I was thinking of putting the S-Line Decals on them to be honest but I don't know yet. I have started today by wire brushing them down, I have also carefully applied some "rust gel" from halfords being careful not to get any on the rubber parts, might aswell get as good of a base as I can for painting!


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought I would share this with you all, rust gel, a dremel and wire brush are my tools!


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm thinking of doing the same on my white qashqai, i'm thinking gloss black, i read a similar thread on another forum and although the correct way to do it is to strip them off and spray, most people seem to recommend leaving them on and the hammerite option,


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

jbhoo said:


> i'm thinking of doing the same on my white qashqai, i'm thinking gloss black, i read a similar thread on another forum and although the correct way to do it is to strip them off and spray, most people seem to recommend leaving them on and the hammerite option,


I was going to do this, but I thought whilst I swat up and look around for some decent advise one what and how to use, I thought I may aswell get as best base as I can. This Hammerite Gel I have found is amazing. Layer it on and keep brushing it on every 30 minutes for around 2/3 hours (yes time consuming) then rinse off with water and a wire brush (although I went whole hog with a dremel and polishing bit) it is working wonders. Although P*****ng my neighbours off with the noise but hey.

I will upload from my phone a photo of what I left it with tonight ready to attack on my next day off!


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

From this









To this









I know they are differing callipers but the before is the only before that I had!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont lacquer hammerite or you will need to strip it all back off as it will react and make a right mess.


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

I was going to say... dont lacquer hammerite!!!! When i done mine, i just wire brushed them, masked them up and painted 2 coats, perfect


----------



## Alan5072 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just painted my ones with a brush. Wire brush them all up then panted them with the disk of come out ok.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Before










After...










And here's how i did them ....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865&page=4

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865&page=7


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I will go with silver....

Have a look at this, fun as well.






John THt.


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

We sell a lot of caliper kits and can firmly say a good all in one brush on paint makes a world of difference. Silver would be a good subtle shout but personally I have always liked red calipers, I know it's a bit controversial but its nice to show they have been looked after rather than looking like a new replacement.


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Did mine with black Hammerite, just cleaned up and brush painted in situ. It would have been nice to have removed them and had them properly shot blasted and powder coated but couldn't afford that much down time. whatever you do, it will look far better than manky rusty calipers.
Black or silver is best for the understated look. Red works well on some cars but I thought it would look a bit silly on my X-Type estate diesel


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Gold smoothrite


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a MkV R32 and they are blue. Love them


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

bronce or gold.


----------

